# Favourite Human Characters



## Murkrow (Apr 25, 2013)

What's everyone's favourite humans? Gym leaders, baddies, protagonists, whoever!

I pretty much only play the games so most of mine will be based around them.
There are a few exceptions though. I used to really like Sabrina, but when wondering why it was I didn't like her redesign I realised it was because she didn't look like her anime counterpart any more, who actually has a character.

As for going only by the games though, I feel like a lot of characters don't get enough attention. Winona for example, do we know anything about her at all? She, as well as Fortree as a whole really, seem to _just be there_. I feel like characters like these I'd like more if we knew anything about them but for now they're just forgettable.

A lot of who I like often stems from who's memorable. For that reason I often find myself liking earlier characters more than later ones. I can name every gym leader and elite four member from Kanto, but ask me about Sinnoh and I'll take far longer and probably only be able to remember a handful. So I'll make a list who I like the most out of each region and then compare!

In *Kanto* I really like Giovanni and Lance. Most of the gym leaders are cool but I like Giovanni more. Though I do like the implications that Blaine worked at Pokémon Lab/Mansion with Mr. Fuji (Does the anime or the manga go into anything like that? I'd love to see more about it). Giovanni I like because he's the boss, and Lance has just always been the coolest person in the entire series.
In *Johto* I like Whitney and Jasmine, not sure who I like better out of them. Whitney I like just because she's memorable what with that Miltank and all, her designs not bad either. I like Jasmine because she does stuff outside of her gym, other leaders have done that too but she _really_ cares about Amphy! I think Whitney wins over Jasmine though. (despite the type disadvantage :P) Even though I do like those two, I like Silver and Lance if he counts again, more. Silver's probably my favourite out of all of the rivals. Oh, and I really like Lyra's design. I still call her Kotone now and again though.
In *Hoenn* I can't say I care much for the rivals or elite four. I really don't like Wallace or Juan, I have no idea why. Steven's okay but I wish we knew a little bit more about him for him to have more of an affect as a champion. If Wally were the champion, that would have been a much bigger shock. Not sure who I do like though. I don't dislike most of the gym leaders, I just don't particularly like any of them enough for them to be among my favourites.
In *Sinnoh*, now that I've remembered most of them, I'd have to say Candice is my favourite of the gym leaders but I like Cynthia more. I find it weird how Cynthia has been in every game since she first appeared. Still not sure whether her hair decorations are supposed to be Lucario things or Umbreon ears though. Also Volkner gets points for having a cool name, being pretty much the only Sinnoh gym leader whose name I can instantly remember.
I haven't played enough *Unova* to know any characters well yet. I have hope for both of the BW rivals though.

So to sum up! Giovanni, Lance, Silver, Lyra, Whitney, Cynthia. I can't say I have an absolute favourite, since some characters I like because of the way they act, some because of their backstory, some just because they have a cool design.


----------



## Scootaloo (Apr 25, 2013)

*Kanto*
In terms of people you battle, Sabrina and Agatha are my favourites. They're also my favourite humans in Pokemon anyway.
*Johto*
Kris, for being the first female protag and being just really cool (i really like her design too), and pretty much all of the gym leaders, especially Morty and Clair.
*Hoenn*
Flannery is my favourite gym leader and human here in Johto, but I also like Steven, Glacia, Phoebe and Wattson.


----------



## Minish (Apr 25, 2013)

I really really like lorelei, jasmine, flannery, winona, bianca and iris! basically _all_ the great women who care about something other than just being the strongest. plus lorelei because she has a lapras. my favourite dude is steven he's a rock solid character

I haven't gotten much through the manga juuuust yet, but green, blue and misty are pretty ace so far.

pokemon humans are in general a pretty good bunch though.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 27, 2013)

I love Poke Kid Danielle from IV Gen. And whoever gives you running shoes in any given game, because running shoes are a gift from the gods. 

Karen is probably my favourite in-game person because nobody seems to get that much characterisation, but 'win with your favourites' is the best advice ever.


----------



## Jolty (Apr 27, 2013)

clay is the love of my life omg.

my other favourites are byron, brandon, palmer and burgh

and other people i love but aren't mega favourites are: alder, koga, giovanni, skyla, falkner, barry, roark, bertha and riley
(and if we count the anime, reggie and paul too)

but so many people are awesome aaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Autumn (Apr 27, 2013)

stevennnnn <3333


----------



## Superbird (Apr 27, 2013)

Steven looks nice.
Red is a total badass.
I appreciate Winona.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 29, 2013)

Minish said:


> I really really like lorelei, jasmine, flannery, winona, bianca and iris! basically _all_ the great women who care about something other than just being the strongest. plus lorelei because she has a lapras. my favourite dude is steven he's a rock solid character
> 
> I haven't gotten much through the manga juuuust yet, but green, blue and misty are pretty ace so far.
> 
> pokemon humans are in general a pretty good bunch though.


What about Cilan?


----------

